# Tips wanted for two week trip from Bonny Doon CA to Yellowstone



## Laurie & Scott (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi there- 
We just purchased our first trailer and are planning a two week trip from CA to Yellowstone (May/June 2020).  Two adults & one dog.  
Routes, tips, great overnight RV sites and any "must sees" would be appreciated.  We'd like to spend at least one full week in Yellowstone.  
Thanks!
L & S


----------



## Mariposa (Oct 23, 2019)

Laurie & Scott said:


> Hi there-
> We just purchased our first trailer and are planning a two week trip from CA to Yellowstone (May/June 2020).  Two adults & one dog.
> Routes, tips, great overnight RV sites and any "must sees" would be appreciated.  We'd like to spend at least one full week in Yellowstone.
> Thanks!
> L & S


We just spent a considerable amount of time around Yellowstone.  It is quite crowded and we were unable to stay in the park in a campground.  We discovered Lake Hebgen and surrounding campgrounds.  I highly recommend going to the Forest Service Office and get a map.  Near Yellowstone is Earthquake Lake where there was an earthquake in 1950s.  You can camp for free in the forest near Lake Hebgen.  You can also can cheaply near the Madison River just north of West Yellowstone.  Remember this is grizzly bear country and it is recommended to carry bear spray and keep dogs on a leash at all times.


----------



## nickjolly29 (Oct 24, 2019)

You should visit these places- 

Lewis Falls, West Thumb Basin, Yellowstone Lake, Storm Point hike, Mud Volcano area, Hayden Valley.
Grand Canyon of Yellowstone (Artist Point, Uncle Tom’s Trail, Lower Falls), Norris Geyser Basin, Firehole River (swimming).
Mammoth Hot Springs, Go swimming in the Boiling River, Lamar Valley, Tower Fall, Dunraven Pass.
Midway Geyser Basin (Grand Prismatic), Lower Geyser Basin, Upper Geyser Basin (the Old Faithful Geyser, Old Faithful Inn, and the Geyser Loop Trail), also Biscuit Basin and/or Black Sand Basin. 
*Note-* These are all summer itineraries only. In winter most of the roads in Yellowstone are closed and you can only visit the Old Faithful and the Mammoth Springs areas.


----------

